# 2009 NPC National Bodybuilding, Bikini & Figure Championships



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2009)

*
2009 NPC National Bodybuilding, Bikini & Figure Championships*


Compare                 
         Men - view 1999 pics 
          Bantamweight - view 167 pics

     1
Bleu Taylor 
          - view 8 pics 

     2
Chris Darby
          - view 8 pics

     3
Marty Burger
          - view 8 pics

     4
Enrique Ortiz
          - view 9 pics

     5
Andre Hill
          - view 12 pics

     6
Rafael Campuzano

     7
Paul Gillison

     8
Drew Crews

     9
Eddie Damaso

     10
John Ligsay Jr.

     11
Michael Echevarria

     12
Barry Morris

     13
Dean Brown

      Earned Pro Card

     1
Bleu Taylor

     1
Cedric McMillan

     1
Jeff Long

     1
Joe Vu

     1
Nathan Detracy

     1
Seth Feroce

     1
Shavis Higa


      Heavyweight - view 300 pics

     1
Jeff Long
          - view 8 pics

     2
Lee Banks
          - view 9 pics

     3
Fred Smalls
          - view 7 pics

     4
Parenthesis Devers
          - view 7 pics

     5
Anthoneil Champaigne
          - view 9 pics

     6
Zinjun Croon

     7
Jeff Schwartzer

     8
Dennis Hopson

     9
Lloyd Dollar

     10
Randy Moore

     11
Les Galloway

     12
PJ Braun

     13
Paul Sousa

     14
Robert Youells

     15
Ralph Garcia


      Light-Heavyweight - view 335 pics

     1
Seth Feroce
          - view 13 pics

     2
Al Auguste
          - view 11 pics

     3
Tamer El-Guindy
          - view 11 pics

     4
Branden Ray
          - view 8 pics

     5
Vaughn Ettienne
          - view 7 pics
     6
Lorenzo Jones

     7
Mike Yablon

     8
David Fisch

     9
Michael Termini

     10
Brad Davis

     11
Harry Jones

     12
Troy Tate

     13
Marijan Lipsinic

     14
Tom Jimenez

     15
Llewellyn Baytops


      Lightweight - view 214 pics

     1
Joe Vu
          - view 8 pics

     2
Luis Santiago
          - view 5 pics

     3
Travis Rogers
          - view 9 pics

     4
Bill Lawrence
          - view 3 pics

     5
Kelly Pettiford
          - view 7 pics

     6
Wills Francois

     7
Wayne Williams

     8
Hector Cruz

     9
Rafael Gonzalez

     10
Keith Fells

     11
Kob Yan

     12
Richard Siegelman

     13
Juan Sanchez

     14
Jay Dever

     15
Mike Davekos


      Middleweight - view 195 pics

     1
Nathan Detracy
          - view 10 pics

     2
Ronald Torres
- view 10 pics

     3
Todd Scott
          - view 11 pics

     4
Jason Joseph
          - view 5 pics

     5
Jeff Cook
          - view 7 pics

     6
Kam Gallman

     7
Earakin Presley

     8
Michael Elgawly

     9
George Thibault

     10
Kevin Ofrum

     11
Devon Bender

     12
Nico Roberson

     13
Dominick Dichio

     14
JB Bartlett

     15
Mandeep Singh


      Overall Winner

     1
Cedric McMillan


      Super-Heavyweight - view 234 pics

     1
Cedric McMillan
          - view 7 pics

     2
Robert Burneika
          - view 8 pics

     3
Abbas Khatami
          - view 6 pics

     4
Kirk DeFrancesco
          - view 7 pics

     5
Drew Jemmott
          - view 8 pics

     6
Sean Allan

     7
Todd Jewell

     8
Trey Brewer

     9
Malcolm Marshall

     10
Eboni Wilson

     11
Robert Habeeb

     12
Ambrose Middleton

     13
Stephen Kuclo

     14
Kevin Reeves

     15
Rudy Richards


      Welterweight - view 385 pics

     1
Shavis Higa
          - view 11 pics

     2
Victor Prisk
          - view 6 pics

     3
Victor Del Campo
          - view 10 pics

     4
Jesse Sabater
          - view 7 pics

     5
Luis Santa
          - view 6 pics

     6
Quentin Randolph

     7
Eddie Foster

     8
Stoil Stoilov

     9
Leonardo Pacheco

     10
Garry Ladoen

     11
Alex Azarian

     12
Anthony Marmon

     13
Blas Montalvo

     14
John Coraccio

     15
Kent Bierly


                                       Compare                 
         Women - view 921 pics 
          Earned Pro Card

     1
Lori Steele

     2
Lisette Acevedo

     3
Nicole Berg

     4
Kris Murrell

     Heavyweight - view 215 pics

     1
Kris Murrell
          - view 9 pics

     2
Amber DeFrancesco
          - view 9 pics

     3
Monique Jones
          - view 7 pics

     4
Sarah Hayes

     5
Nicole Hamrick

     6
Tina Zampa

     7
Bonnie Pappas

     8
Dana Richards

     9
Robyn Mentgen

     10
Julie Peavey

     11
Yamile Marrero

     12
Demetria Franklin

     13
Andrea Giacomi

     14
Veron Thornhill

     15
Jennifer Foust


      Light-Heavyweight - view 286 pics

     1
Nicole Berg
          - view 10 pics

     2
LaDawn McDay
          - view 9 pics

     3
Anita Nikolich
          - view 8 pics

     4
Tierany Chertein

     5
Jennifer Gutierrez

     6
Pamela Franklin

     7
Joella Bernard

     8
Michele Pome

     9
Theresa Hendricks

     10
Cindy Johnson

     11
Justine Dohring

     12
Kira Neuman

     13
Rose Kasallis

     14
Myra Adams

     15
Danni Craig


      Lightweight - view 167 pics

     1
Lori Steele
          - view 6 pics

     2
Kirsten Haratyk
          - view 8 pics

     3
Barbara Fletcher
          - view 7 pics

     4
Stacey Pillari

     5
Margaret Negrete

     6
Maria Carolina-Davis

     7
Denise Dinger

     8
Ellen Woodley

     9
Elizabeth Schneider

     10
Laurie Smith

     11
Patricia Watson

     12
Melissa Dibernardo

     13
Amy Nichols

     14
Meghan Goff


      Middleweight - view 216 pics

     1
Lisette Acevedo
          - view 9 pics

     2
Janet Kaufman
          - view 13 pics

     3
Terri Harris
          - view 7 pics

     4
Suzanne Germano

     5
Angie Robertson


     6
Cheryl Faust

     7
Rachael McMillan

     8
Kimberely Ferrell

     9
Julia Korfhage

     10
Deanna Harvick

     11
Jodie Bruce

     12
Kelly Dobbins

     13
Penny Ruff

     14
Dee Lazard

     15
Leann George

      Overall Winner

     1
Kris Murrell

                                       Compare                 
         Figure - view 1433 pics 
          Class A - view 182 pics

     1
Kimberle Trowbridge
          - view 5 pics

     2
Debra Lavette
          - view 5 pics

     3
Tina Francis
          - view 6 pics

     4
Mandy Henderson

     5
Sylvia Lopez-Roule

     6
Catherine Chlipala

     7
Lisa Sandercock

     8
Betzabe Arnaiz

     9
Jamie Lea-Perea

     10
Noy Debeer

     11
Sandra Augustin

     12
Maria Cabading

     13
Heidi Leigh-Chappell

     14
Amy DeGiovine

     15
Cheri Wasmer


      Class B - view 233 pics

     1
Kathleen Tesori
          - view 4 pics

     2
Josie Zamora
          - view 3 pics

     3
Jennifer Smythe
          - view 4 pics

     4
Tiffany Procopio

     5
Michelle Krause

     6
Kiana Phil-Lewis

     7
Michelle DeRosa

     8
Sandra Lombardo

     9
Soleivi Hernandez

     10
Tatiana Koshman

     11
Jill Vadala

     12
Darice Castro

     13
Sandy Robidoux

     14
Misi White

     15
Irina Kiseley


      Class C - view 226 pics

     1
Ava Cowan
          - view 7 pics

     2
Alexandra Porshnikoff
          - view 4 pics

     3
Rachel Gichert
          - view 5 pics

     4
AJ Jerome

     5
Casey Brocato

     6
Adriana Sanchez

     7
Sue Dent

     8
Kristy Poteat

     9
Nichole Guenther

     10
Dana McKee

     11
Jenna Boyer

     12
Christy Duffell-Seguin

     13
Danielle Young

     14
Heather Ruelan

     15
Lauren Gail-Rosen


      Class D - view 273 pics

     1
Taylor Gallagher
          - view 5 pics

     2
Casandra Madero
          - view 4 pics

     3
Ryan Everson
          - view 6 pics

     4
Jami DeBernard

     5
Jennifer Marchetta

     6
Teale Mueller

     7
Kendra Mcadams

     8
Lisa Tanker

     9
Christina Larson

     10
Natalie Bastiao

     11
Dextria Sapp

     12
Patty Zariello

     13
Ginger Redeker

     14
Nicole Pearson

     15
Takisha Wright


      Class E - view 150 pics

     1
Mindi Smith
          - view 7 pics

     2
Kimberly Sheppard
          - view 3 pics

     3
Amy Vetter
          - view 6 pics

     4
Alexandra Johnston

     5
Summer Rogers

     6
Patricia Nguyen

     7
Jennifer Myers

     8
Ann Marie-Orr

     9
Martha Lepe

     10
Bernita Stuckey

     11
Alecia Rankovic

     12
Jana Elumba

     13
Kristen Dockter

     14
Renee Paul

     15
Sarah Long


      Class F - view 258 pics

     1
Holly Beck
          - view 4 pics

     2
Jennifer Martin
          - view 4 pics

     3
Jeanne Nimmer
          - view 3 pics

     4
Andrea Holliday

     5
Jessica Smith

     6
Michelle Battista

     7
Lena Eberling

     8
Bridgette Pace

     9
Kristen Crigler

     10
Valeria Mendez

     11
Stephanie Larkin

     12
Melissa Binkley

     13
Andrea Lyons

     14
Stephanie Edwards

     15
Rozell Jones


      Earned Pro Card

     1
Mindi Smith

     2
Kimberle Trowbridge

     3
Kathleen Tesori

     4
Ava Cowan

     5
Taylor Gallagher

     6
Holly Beck


      Overall Winner

     1
Mindi Smith


                                       Compare                 
         Bikini - view 643 pics 
          Class A - view 40 pics

     1
Trina Goosby
          - view 2 pics

     2
Kelly Gonzalez
          - view 3 pics

     3
Cher Nicolas

     4
Janice Gunderson

     5
Ronda Sundermeier

     6
Kathryn Payton

      Class B - view 59 pics

     1
Erica Reder
          - view 4 pics

     2
Keva Matovina
          - view 4 pics

     3
Andrea Carpinelli
          - view 4 pics

     4
Michelle Cagle

     5
Toniann Rotante

     6
Lolly Mocany

     Class C - view 208 pics

     1
Alea Suarez
         - view 6 pics

     2
Vanessa Prebyl
          - view 5 pics

 3
Megan Zumpano
          - view 6 pics

     4
Christina Giese

     5
Ami Seier

     6
Taylor Matheny

     7
Abby Lindemann

     8
Venus Ramos

     9
Soolmaz Hosseini

     10
Sunshine Moose

     11
Michelle Lamb

     12
Michelle Hutton

     13
Stephanie Terrell

     14
Toby Tokunaga

     15
Coraleigh Hutchins


      Class D - view 142 pics

     1
Tianna Ta
          - view 5 pics

     2
Brittany OConner
          - view 6 pics

     3
Tisha Des-Marteau
          - view 5 pics

     4
Chelsie Beanblossom

     5
Shannon Rockweiler

     6
Michelle Lacost

     7
Amanda Tobey

     8
Tanya McCort

     9
Bonnie McKechnie

     10
Judy Replogle

     11
Emily Danielson

     12
Krista Lillehei

     13
Brandi Leaf

     14
Jessica Vettraino

     15
Rachel Ettinger


      Class E - view 145 pics

     1
Jessica Anderson
          - view 6 pics

     2
Michelle Maxwell
          - view 3 pics

     3
Ellen Beckner
          - view 4 pics

     4
Alison Rosen

     5
Shina Mitchell

     6
Debra Plennert

     7
LeAnne Silva

     8
Angel Whitmire

     9
Angela Long

     10
Asia Schroeder

     11
Katie Weiss

     12
Emily Carey

     13
Michelle Hanson

     14
Christina Green

     15
Kelly McEntee


      Class F - view 49 pics

     1
Stephanie Lindsey
          - view 5 pics

     2
Meredith Long
          - view 3 pics

     3
Rhiannon Genov
          - view 3 pics

     4
Lisa Bockwell

     5
Cynthia Kidd

      Earned Pro Card

     1
Trina Goosby

     2
Erica Reder 

     3
Alea Suarez

     4
Tianna Ta 

     5
Jessica Anderson

     6
Stephanie Lindsey


      Overall Winner
     1
Jessica Anderson


Bodybuilding.com - Pro/Am Contests Blog - 2009 NPC Nationals Results and Photos!


----------



## Perdido (Nov 25, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> 11
> Justine Dohring



Justine trains at my gym. I was hoping she would have placed a little higher.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Justine trains at my gym. I was hoping she would have placed a little higher.



she looks good, although her legs don't match her upper body, she needs more focus on legs and less on those arms, shoulders, etc.


----------



## Perdido (Nov 27, 2009)

She does train legs hard every time I see her but yes, you are not the only one suggesting she let the lower catch up to upper body.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2009)

rahaas said:


> She does train legs hard every time I see her but yes, you are not the only one suggesting she let the lower catch up to upper body.



then I would recommend she lay off of the upper body, let it shrink down a bit.


----------



## Perdido (Nov 27, 2009)

I will pass the word along. Thanks!


----------

